# A warning!



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

All of you Afrikanners had better go ahead and get your meat in for the season. My buddy and I will be there in 10 days.

I don't expect to leave so much as a hide or horn by the time we're gone.

This will be our second trip, and I figure we made all the mistakes we needed on the first trip. Perhaps we'll leave a few in the south, but I expect the Limpopo to be cleaned out!

Just a friendly warning:darkbeer:


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Dang it bbjavelina, now I have to cancel. I was supposed to leave in 38 days.
Please leave some culls or cripples


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok. You can come now. Mine's in the freezer


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Butch,

I wish you a nice and successful hunting time !!! Is it possible that you was from January till March also in SA ? I was there and hunted only one Duiker in six weeks. I gues any hunting rambo was before me there:wink:


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> Hi Butch,
> 
> I wish you a nice and successful hunting time !!! Is it possible that you was from January till March also in SA ? I was there and hunted only one Duiker in six weeks. I gues any hunting rambo was before me there:wink:


Thanks for the good wishes. Much appreciated!

No, I was not there at that time, but if I had been I know I would have enjoyed it very much.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## wndsurfer (Dec 29, 2009)

Good Luck bbjavelina, We leave Two weeks today can't wait. Good Hunting


----------



## Adriaan Smit (Jun 10, 2011)

Green light, freezer is full! Have loads of fun.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Enjoy your huntin fellas..... I stalked my first animal in the snow... Last week so freezer also full.....LOL 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I am stocked up, I sent the wife and kids to hunt. I gathered firewood this time.:hungry:


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

You can all relax now. We had a fantastic hunt, but we did leave just a few of the smaller ones for next time. The two of us collected 12 animals and all of them were good ones. 

We both had trouble getting the Gemsboks down. Are they a lot tougher than the others of about the same size? Sure seemed to die hard for us!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

bbjavelina said:


> You can all relax now. We had a fantastic hunt, but we did leave just a few of the smaller ones for next time. The two of us collected 12 animals and all of them were good ones.
> 
> We both had trouble getting the Gemsboks down. Are they a lot tougher than the others of about the same size? Sure seemed to die hard for us!


Glad to hear you had such an awesome hunt. 

PHOTOS? 

Yes, Gemsbuck can be very difficult to hunt. The one I shot with my bow I had to track and put down with a 30-06.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Good to hear that you enjoyed a fantastic trip to our country.

Please post some photos.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulation to Mr.Ruhan Kruger, Mr. Bosman Kruger and a special congratulation to Ms. Heidi Harnacek-Kruger for this nice trophys !!!
Sorry, but I was very very busy to get my German hunting license in the last three weeks.
But now I have my license and be able to buy so much rifles as I want.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> But now I have my license and be able to buy so much rifles as I want.


Lucky bugger> Congrats Frank.


----------

